# UPDATE-Adopt pending Lola-Beaut. 2 yr. old Golden with DVGRR in PA...



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

This beautiful girl needs someone special. She has separation anxiety!
Contact DVGRR in Pennsylvania!

https://www.facebook.com/DVGRR/phot...75610609451/10154006638754452/?type=3&theater

SPECIAL ADOPTOR NEEDED:
MEET 15-230 Lola #6: This beautiful golden is somewhat skittish and shy at first but warms up quickly. She loves people and attention and would do best in a home with other dogs. Lola's main behavioral issue is separation anxiety. She gets very upset whenever she is left alone and for that reason we are looking for an adopter that can manage her basically as you would a small child. You would never think about leaving a baby home alone. You take them with you, you use day care, or you get a babysitter to come over. That is what we are asking for Lola, someone who can provide her with 24 hour supervision. 

Lola would be great for an organization where someone is always there, too. 

Free adoption. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY. Email [email protected] 

You can view Lola's profile at https://www.dvgrr.org/dogs/15-230-lola6/

Please share her with anyone you think would make a great adopter!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anybody know if they are willing to adopt out of state? We have many people looking to rescue goldens in Kansas City and no goldens that need to be rescued.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> Does anybody know if they are willing to adopt out of state? We have many people looking to rescue goldens in Kansas City and no goldens that need to be rescued.


I don't know what DVGRR's policy is about out of state adoptions, here is the info about Adoption Eligibility from their website-

https://www.dvgrr.org/adopt/adoption-eligibility/

DVGRR normally requires an Adoption fee, however, they have Lola listed as a "Special Adoption" and being Free, perhaps they are making an exception to their policy(s).

If anyone is interested contact them at this email address-



> Free adoption. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY. Email [email protected]


I'd love to have her, I'd take her in a heartbeat if DVGRR would let me.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lola*

I agree with Carolina Mom. If anyone is interested from out of state, I would have the contact DVGRR directly!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saw this on Facebook*

*For anyone interested in Lola, including people who live out of state,
it says on Facebook to:
please email [email protected]
Our adoption manager can discuss our out of state adoption process!*
Here is Lola's link on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/DVGRR/phot...e=3&comment_id=10154006801694452&notif_t=like


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lola*

Bumping up this beautiful 2 year old Golden Ret. Female in Pennsylvania.


For anyone interested in Lola, including people who live out of state,
it says on Facebook to:
please email [email protected]
Our adoption manager can discuss our out of state adoption process!
Here is Lola's link on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/DVGRR/phot...e=3&comment_id=10154006801694452&notif_t=like


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lola*

I'm sure there is a speciala adopter out there for sweet 2 year old Lola!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a sweetheart! Now I know why I felt like I had to check in. If I can persuade my BF to agree, I will contact DVGRR about Lola. Wish me luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That would be fantastic, Good luck Goldensgirl, keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

I hope you can persuade your BF and if so, email: [email protected] and call and post a msg. on Facebook, too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lola*

Lola

This sweetheart needs a home with a human mentor and another dog.
Can also be cat tested.
Email DVGRR!!

https://www.facebook.com/DVGRR/phot...e=3&comment_id=10154006801694452&notif_t=like


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> What a sweetheart! Now I know why I felt like I had to check in. If I can persuade my BF to agree, I will contact DVGRR about Lola. Wish me luck!


That would be wonderful, keeping everything crossed!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Per DVGRR's website, Lola is Adoption pending. Happy life pretty girl. 

https://www.dvgrr.org/dogs/15-230-lola6/

I've updated the thread title.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

I see it says Adoption Appointment Pending. Wonder if that means adopted yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I see it says Adoption Appointment Pending. Wonder if that means adopted yet?


When I looked at DVGRR's site, all their "Pending Adoptions" say that.

DVGRR may do it differently, but it usually means the dog has been placed with a family or adopter, there's a grace period so to speak to make sure the adoption is going to work out before it's finalized or made official. The time frame is usually 2 weeks, it allows the dog to settle in with it's family and new home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for clarifying!! Wonder who the lucky person/persons is!


----------

